# FURminator



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

So I purchased one on amazon tonight for 27$ to have for bailey when she gets older(and fluffier) 

I see a lot of people using the shampoo that goes with it, does anyone have any opinions on the shampoo/conditioner? Or a suggestion of a better one?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This isn't what you want to hear (sorry) but I threw our Furminator away. You've got to be extremely careful with them or you can damage their skin and strip away too much fur. My husband got carried away with using it on one of our previous Goldens and caused bald spots, that turned into a skin infection, that required a vet visit and antibiotics and special shampoos. It just isn't worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

I've read it a lot that you have to be careful I only intend on using it ever do often and very carefully, I have 2 other brushes for Bailey a slicker brush and a plain ole per brush so to say 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Can you suggest any other brushes that I could look into for her? Or any grooming supplies for that matter? I want bailey to look tip top shape 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I second throwing the furminator in the trash can. It is a razor and can ruin the coat. Dallas Gold's story is horrifying, I don't think I realized her experience was so terrible. But I'm not surprised.

Amazon.com: Petco De-Shedding Blade for Dogs: Pet Supplies
This is a great tool. The one I have is a double handle and the handles are leather covered and you hold them together, I like it better than the single handle version but can no longer seem to find it as a double. Anyway, This works like a charm, just be gentle. 

A slicker brush and dremmel for nails, small scissors for trimming feet. Thinning shears. Practice briefly almost every day for a few minutes while your dog is a pup. Otherwise you end up with a 65 pound adult who won't hold still and hates being groomed. Not fun.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> This isn't what you want to hear (sorry) but I threw our Furminator away. You've got to be extremely careful with them or you can damage their skin and strip away too much fur. My husband got carried away with using it on one of our previous Goldens and caused bald spots, that turned into a skin infection, that required a vet visit and antibiotics and special shampoos. It just isn't worth it in my opinion.


When the Furminator first came out I bought one for Maggie, I too got carried away and she ended up with a razor burn-like rash and bald spots. I sent it back.

Fast forward several years...what I learned after talking with a Rep. at the pet store... the Furminator is not "just another brush" it's a grooming tool. It's to be used with a light hand and I know now only to use it on visible shedding, dead hair, not all over. With Hank, this is only on his back end/upper "thighs". I use it maybe 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I bought a Furminator many years ago, didn't like it at all. 

I am using the Furminator shampoo and conditioner. My Vet Clinic uses this when they bathe clients dogs, I really like it. 

My DH and I both have allergies, both of us are sensitive to floral smells in particular. The Furminator shampoo/conditioner has a light smell, leaves the coat very clean and soft. Supposedly it helps with shedding, I am seeing less hair. I also brush my two at least every other day and also use a Rake.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I threw my furminator out also, it cut the top coat not just raked out the undercoat. Left the coat in bad condition. I have not used the shampoo.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I took Max to the groomer about a year ago and said to her, "I found this GREAT tool for getting rid of the dead undercoat and stuff!" She looked at me in horror and said,"PLEASE tell me you didn't get a furminator!?" No, I didn't, I got an undercoat rake.  She said she's seen a lot of problems from people using that thing. Just be careful - but honestly, I'd return it.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

With Lola's thick coat I find that just the rake works best for undercoat. I probably use that more than any other brush I own.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Hmmm I'm not liking all these horror stories.... Gonna return it I do believe.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I love the Furminator for Ky's coat which is short and coarse. It really does do what it's advertised to do. However, it's not something that I would ever use on Bentley's coat. In fact at this point the Furminator is well hidden. I caught DH outside using it on Bentley's coat. Thankfully I caught him while he was still working in the pants area so not much damage done but I'm taking no chances. The rake brush is the only brush that's within easy access in my house


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

So it works well on short coats? I have a golden lab mix named lucky who's coat is really short an she sheds something awful, would you recommend using it on her?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Kayla said:


> So it works well on short coats? I have a golden lab mix named lucky who's coat is really short an she sheds something awful, would you recommend using it on her?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, if it's a short coat. Especially on the back of Ky's legs, the fur gets very thick and the furminator helps to keep that in manageable shape. Since Ky's coat is so short I have to be very careful with it and use a very light hand because it would be easy to hurt her skin, it's really sharp. That's why I don't allow anyone else use it. I've used it on Ky for about 1.5 yrs.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Hmm then I believe I will keep it for grooming lucky, I'll keep in mind the light strike and careful use of it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy hated to be brushed until I found an expensive Paddle Brush with soft bristles. He almost enjoys it now. Just brush often and you don't need any of the expensive wire brushes.


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

This rake was recommended on this forum and it is amazing! So much so that I have convinced all of my fellow dog owner friends to buy one. The first time I used it on our at the time foster Sadie, she had been in boarding for a few weeks and really needed some grooming. The undercoat just fell out. It's AMAZING. We spent $50 on a Furminator and now I'm trying to get rid of it because its useless to us.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

I may purchase one my next pay check, What shampoos and conditioners do you all use?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

that link doesn't work 
My nephew has a mastiff, and he uses the furminator on her
He thinks it's the best thing going, but I wouldn't trust myself to use one on Max. Plus, my groomer would probably kill me.


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry guys, here is the correct link:

Amazon.com: Oster Professional Pet Grooming Undercoat Rake, 18 Teeth Wide, Coarse: Pet Supplies


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Max has tons of coat, and I find that a good rake session twice a week when he's shedding and just on weekends when it's all come out keeps him in check. 
He closes his eyes, like he's loving it.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Well after a lot of thought I have decided to return my furminator, I just can't risk harming one of my babies


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

Before bringing Greta (below) into our family, we had a yellow lab for 10 years. The furminator was a blessing with her as labs certainly have a different coat than GR's. She never had any skin problems, and we would rake her two or three times a week. She actually loved the experience!

Our breeder asked us not to use the furminator on our 11-month old GR. So I use a medium #80 Resco comb instead. 
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Resco-Ergonomic-Medium-Spacing-2-Inch/dp/B001NPV3QQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1369249838&sr=8-3&keywords=resco+comb[/ame] 
This does clean out loose hair, but it takes a while to do so. However, yesterday, my charming bride used the furminator as Greta is REALLY shedding right now. (she forgot what the breeder advised!) The tool took out a LOT of hair, and actually left a smooth, and good looking coat behind. When I realized what was going on, I kind of choked and took a good look at her skin underneath. And fortunately it looks just fine as Linda didn't really rake hard. I may very, very gently use the furminator again next week to see how that goes, but in the meantime, I use the comb and just put more miles on the vaccuum! :--crazy:

Doug & Linda


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Bought it, couldn't use it on my golden but it works great on my pug. The hair on a golden is so fine, I tried it but it just seemed to pull the hair. I use a comb and a pin brush.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

A flea comb works great also.


----------

